# Short Arm Quilting Machine



## Pepsiboy

We have our quilting machine for sale. It is 12 feet long with a converted Singer Industrial sewing machine on it. This is a hand made quilting machine made by A-1 Quilting just outside Springfield, MO. I believe it was made in the late 1970's. Nothing fancy. Uses pantograph patterns plus free motion quilting.

























These pictures are where it was set up in our spare bedroom. We are selling it because we are upgrading to a newer long arm machine, and both will not fit in our home.
PM me with e-mail address for details of price and what is included. Local delivery within 30 miles, or you pick up.


----------



## Pepsiboy

BUMP!

No replies in a week. I guess no one is interested. 

This is a good machine for someone wanting to get started in machine quilting.

Dave


----------



## Belfrybat

Maybe you'd be better off advertising it locally. Maybe Craigslist? We don't have many quilters on this board compared to tapping into a local source.


----------



## Pepsiboy

Belfrybat said:


> Maybe you'd be better off advertising it locally. Maybe Craigslist? We don't have many quilters on this board compared to tapping into a local source.


 Belfrybat,

I just thought I would offer it here, as the quilting forum I subscribe to does NOT allow "For Sale" threads. Too bad for them, as I was ready to offer quite a deal to those members.

IF there is anyone here interested, PM me for details and price. Special discount for HST members.

Dave


----------



## Belfrybat

Do you belong to the Quilting Board? They have a member for sale/purchase section. I think a new member has to have several posts before they can advertise there, but it's a large board. I've sold several sewing machines over there. http://www.quiltingboard.com/


----------



## Pepsiboy

Belfrybat said:


> Do you belong to the Quilting Board? They have a member for sale/purchase section. I think a new member has to have several posts before they can advertise there, but it's a large board. I've sold several sewing machines over there. http://www.quiltingboard.com/


 Belfrybat,

Thanks for the tip. I'll give that a try.

Dave


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Wish I had room for it. Sorry.


----------



## Pepsiboy

Belfrybat said:


> Do you belong to the Quilting Board? They have a member for sale/purchase section. I think a new member has to have several posts before they can advertise there, but it's a large board. I've sold several sewing machines over there. http://www.quiltingboard.com/


Belfrybat,

I went to Quiltingboard, and before I can post for sale I have to be a member for at least 90 days and have at least 10 threads started. Too much time and involvement for me.

Offer still stands for HT members. PM or e-mail me for details and a good price on this tough, dependable machine.

Dave


----------



## suecjustice

Pepsiboy said:


> Belfrybat,
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I'll give that a try.
> 
> Dave


You say this machine is an older one? You have a manual and where in Mo are you? I may have a buyer or you. To busy right at moment but seen your post and wanted to tell you this. Will be back at you soon.


----------



## Pepsiboy

suecjustice said:


> You say this machine is an older one? You have a manual and where in Mo are you? I may have a buyer or you. To busy right at moment but seen your post and wanted to tell you this. Will be back at you soon.


suejustice,

There is no real "manual" for this machine, but we do have the instruction pamphlet the previous owner gave us. It shows how to thread the machine and how to install the needle. We also have the DVD from the machine builder that shows how to adjust the timing. Also included is an electric bobbin winder, extra needles and bobbins.

We are located in Shell Knob Missouri, about 65 miles Southwest of Springfield and about 75 miles Southeast of Joplin. We are on Table Rock Lake about 10 miles North of the Arkansas state line.

In case you are not able to scroll up to my original post, I have attached the pictures of it with one of our quilts on it. Please e-mail me at [email protected] with any other questions or comments.

Thanks for the reply.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy

BUMP: Guess nobody is interested yet. Offer still stands for any and all interested. E-mail me at above address with any and all questions. I would like to see this go to a new home and get put to use.

Dave


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Oh, I'm interested.
Just no room.


----------



## Pepsiboy

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Oh, I'm interested.
> Just no room.


MoBookorm1957,
Maybe you could talk Hubby, Better Half, or Kids to build you an additional room to put it in? (Yes, I'm being a smart a##.)

Just being nosey, where are you located from Shell Knob? If not too far, I could deliver and set up.

Dave


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Dave,
Unforntately I live in an 2 bedroom apartment. Think the property manager would be slightly ticked.
I live up by Kansas City, Missouri.


----------



## Belfrybat

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Dave,
> Unforntately I live in an 2 bedroom apartment. Think the property manager would be slightly ticked.
> I live up by Kansas City, Missouri.


Well.... I live in a one bedroom apartment and have the Bailey and frame in the area that would have been my dining room. The dining table is my cutting table. To put it simply, I live in a quilting studio!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Essentially I live in 2 bedroom apartment, with a pup named Strawberry.
The second bedroom is my sewing room,Strawberry's room and have to make room for first grandchild room.
I use my kitchen table as my cutting table too.
Going to modify desk that I have in sewing room as new cutting table. Love the big deep drawers on it, just not the top..


----------



## Pepsiboy

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Essentially I live in 2 bedroom apartment, with a pup named Strawberry.
> The second bedroom is my sewing room,Strawberry's room and have to make room for first grandchild room.
> I use my kitchen table as my cutting table too.
> Going to modify desk that I have in sewing room as new cutting table. Love the big deep drawers on it, just not the top..


MoBookworm1957,
It sounds like you have it all together there. If you know of someone looking to get started in this, please forward the pictures and information to them. If within a reasonable distance from us, I can arrange to deliver and set up. E-mail me, or reply here with any question or comments.

Dave


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thanks Dave,
I will pass the pictures and information along.
Have to clean out closet to put cutting table in there.
Then will have room for crib(when I find one I like) where the cutting table was.
Still have to change out table top, I mean really who puts gardening timbers on top of a desk.
Going with butcher block, routering out place for yard stick so that it will be flush with top.
Good thing my parents taught 3 girls and 1 boys carpentery skills,cooking,laundry etc.
It would also help if I would quit collecting old toys.


----------



## Pepsiboy

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Thanks Dave,
> I will pass the pictures and information along.
> Have to clean out closet to put cutting table in there.
> Then will have room for crib(when I find one I like) where the cutting table was.
> Still have to change out table top, I mean really who puts gardening timbers on top of a desk.
> Going with butcher block, routering out place for yard stick so that it will be flush with top.
> Good thing my parents taught 3 girls and 1 boys carpentery skills,cooking,laundry etc.
> It would also help if I would quit collecting old toys.


MoBookworm1957,

TYVM ! ! !

Dave


----------



## Forcast

How much does something like this cost? Just curious.


----------



## Pepsiboy

Forcast said:


> How much does something like this cost? Just curious.


Forcast,

We are asking $3,000 for it. Included are a bobbin winder, about 20 extra bobbins, instruction DVD for adjusting timing and maintenance, and printed instruction sheets. Also considering including SOME of the pantograph patterns.

Unfortunately, we are not able to deliver as I do not have a trailer long enough to haul it. If you can haul it, I can follow along and do the set up.

Thanks for asking.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy

Well, we FINALLY got our new toy, er, machine up and running. The small test quilt I put together for bedding for one of our dogs came out pretty good. First time using the computerized Quilt Motion has a pretty large learning curve. (Only partial instruction included with machine.) Sorry, no pictures of test quilt, as it is not finished yet.

So, it is now out with the old machine.






















And in with the new machine.





























I think this will be the start of something very good for us.
Any questions or comments will be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pepsiboy said:


> Well, we FINALLY got our new toy, er, machine up and running. The small test quilt I put together for bedding for one of our dogs came out pretty good. First time using the computerized Quilt Motion has a pretty large learning curve. (Only partial instruction included with machine.) Sorry, no pictures of test quilt, as it is not finished yet.
> 
> So, it is now out with the old machine.
> View attachment 60075
> View attachment 60076
> 
> 
> View attachment 60076
> 
> 
> And in with the new machine.
> 
> View attachment 60078
> View attachment 60079
> 
> 
> View attachment 60080
> View attachment 60081
> 
> 
> I think this will be the start of something very good for us.
> Any questions or comments will be appreciated.
> 
> Dave


Congratulations!


----------

